
Captcha replacement - pitdesi
http://areyouahuman.com/
======
waqf
What's this supposed to achieve?

Just as with regular captchas, computers will be able to solve this just as
soon as there's a financial incentive to program them to do so: that is to
say, just as soon as it's at all widely deployed.

------
LachlanArthur
Impossible to complete on a touch based mobile device, let alone iOS devices
without flash.

------
jsavimbi
Too complicated and busy. A definite interruption to the user flow.

~~~
bwillard
I agree it is complicated and busy, on the other hand I hate having to refresh
a CAPTCHA 20 time to find one I can do.

My two concerns would be it seem to load pretty slow for me (5-10 seconds).
And what do people without a mouse do? I know there aren't a lot of people
with this problem but any organization that has to comply with ADA or section
508 are going to care about it.

